# Unbelieveable.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I started an insurance job last week, they had a small electrical fire and I went out to get the water turned on for the first wave cleaning crew. As I'm scoping out the job, I find this gem. Up until the fire, this heater was operational just as you see it. A local propane company installed it. Her son lives in the basement and sleeps 10 feet away. Over 8 years this thing has been pumping carbon monoxide all through the house. It's amazing no one has died. I really can't believe this one, stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea that is bad right there.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

That's an easy electric to gas conversion right there.

Wow.....


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That is just amazing. God was surely looking out for them. I am still amazed at how stupid people can be.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Matt said:


> That's an easy electric to gas conversion right there.
> 
> Wow.....


 That's what I suggested, but they upsold me, and opted for tankless. When I go back to replace all of the melted DWV, there will be a Rinnai R75 LSI going in. This is why I'm so damn busy. Crap like this is my only competition. I swear it's a gold mine up here.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Propane salesman--> "This water heater Ima put in is better then that electric one and cheaper to operate. And looky, it has a purty little hat on top of it"


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> That's what I suggested, but they upsold me, and opted for tankless. When I go back to replace all of the melted DWV, there will be a Rinnai R75 LSI going in. This is why I'm so damn busy. Crap like this is my only competition. I swear it's a gold mine up here.


No you didn't! LOL Soon half of PZ will be moving into your town. If you find gold, it's best to keep it quiet.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> No you didn't! LOL Soon half of PZ will be moving into your town. If you find gold, it's best to keep it quiet.


 Some healthy competition would be welcome. It's a great problem to have, but my body is taking a beating. These guys here, as my pics show, suck something awful.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Some healthy competition would be welcome. It's a great problem to have, but my body is taking a beating. These guys here, as my pics show, suck something awful.


I hope you are making it worth your while $$$$$. :thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I hope you are making it worth your while $$$$$. :thumbup:


 The new boat will be here the begining of June, if that answers your question.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> The new boat will be here the begining of June, if that answers your question.:thumbsup:


Very happy to hear it! If you have to live in the freezing cold, you might as well reap the rewards. :thumbup:

Way to Go Lead! What will your poor customers do when you go boating? I guess the whole damn town will just have to wait for you. Great position to be in. :yes:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> The new boat will be here the begining of June, if that answers your question.:thumbsup:



How does a boat run in the dokotas? do you have to wait for the ice to melt those 3 weeks out of the year?:blink:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> How does a boat run in the dokotas? do you have to wait for the ice to melt those 3 weeks out of the year?:blink:


 Pretty much, but those are 3 pretty sweet weeks.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweet. Hey, at least your fishing holes are polluted with oil ey? I flicked a cig out of the window, and it landed on a turtle, and he caught on fire. It was horrible.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

:laughing:
Yea now we have tar balls washing ashore in the keys. I wonder, are they good with french fries


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I started an insurance job last week, they had a small electrical fire and I went out to get the water turned on for the first wave cleaning crew. As I'm scoping out the job, I find this gem. Up until the fire, this heater was operational just as you see it. A local propane company installed it. Her son lives in the basement and sleeps 10 feet away. Over 8 years this thing has been pumping carbon monoxide all through the house. It's amazing no one has died. I really can't believe this one, stupid, stupid, stupid!


Funny ... But back in the 50's & early 60's on mixed gas here in Allentown this was a common practice. Automatic gas water heaters installed with no vent. John Wood made the heater and a special cast iron burner was installed to limit the gas burned to only the amount that the burners and oven on a gas range would use. No vent required on the range so no vent required on the heater. That was the assumption! 

Now remember there were also homes that still had range boilers with gas coils attached. No vent on the gas coil and no relief valve on the tank was a normal installation. You the user were expected to turn the thing off when you were done. They were not automatic! Big problems when YOU forgot to turn it off and went to work.


----------

